# Ayuda con circuito de timbre



## urayoy15 (Mar 28, 2006)

Estoy cursando una materia que se llama electronica I, y me mandaron un proyecto final el cual vale 20 puntos; me mandaron a  hacer un timbre, yo ya conseguí un montaje en una revista de saber electronica, pero lo monte y no me funciona, quisiera que vieran el montaje y me dijeran que tiene de malo, o que me digan si puedo hacerlo de otra forma y con otros componentes; es decir necesito su apreciación del montaje.

les estimo en alto grado la ayuda que puedan prestarme

atentamente
luis yepez


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 28, 2006)

La primera parte del circuito es un oscilador de relajación, el diseño es correcto, en esa parte el problema podría estar en la configuración de las terminales del UJT. Si Tiene un led, conéctelo a la b1 de UJt sin lo demás, baja lo más que pueda la frecuencia de oscilación y si el led parpadea la parte del oscilador esta correcta.


La segunda parte (lo de en medio), el primer capacitor C5 filtra la salida del UJT, no se describirlo bien pero esa parte no es más que el generador de las oscilaciones que reproducirían el sonido.

El BC548 solo lo usan como amplificador, podría ser que lo hubiera conectado con las patillas mal, no busque las patillas en el SG, mejor con un multímetro que tenga probador de transistores.

Y si no es eso lo único más que se me ocurre es la bocina, esta usando la que el diagrama sugiere?

Saludos y si sigue sin funcionar díganos y haber que podemos hacer


----------

